# False Positive HIV Tests with hashimotos



## Tennisgirl85 (May 5, 2010)

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone with Hashimotos has taken an HIV test and what the outcome of the first test was. I have been reading up that since Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease it can turn up false positives on an HIV test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tennisgirl85 said:


> Hi all. I was wondering if anyone with Hashimotos has taken an HIV test and what the outcome of the first test was. I have been reading up that since Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease it can turn up false positives on an HIV test.


Yep; it is true but supposedly the 2-tier method rules out the false positive.

http://www.tig.org.za/pdf-files/affidavit-aug06/54 Factors known to cause false positives.pdf


----------



## Tennisgirl85 (May 5, 2010)

Has anyone had the hiv test with hashimotos and can report their experience? Thanks!


----------

